# Dead Lift Challenge



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2013)

There is a You Tube challange some of the lifting community has started . Its max rep effort of 500lbs . Rules are you have to weigh under 200 lbs no hitching no touch and go , I think that's it. here's the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=V_1jM0q1_F4&v=SJj8_Pv1SJI

here's the rules clarification 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_1jM0q1_F4

Dunno if any of us could qualify for this contest since the applicants have to be under 200 lbs . 

Just figured I would post this dudes effort up . 21 reps 507lbs  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2vR4DSF8Ow what a beast !


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2013)

That was beast mode!!! That guy is batshit crazy strong!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2013)

That awesome. Thanks for the post Brother


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice post... However that wasn't 500.. That shit sounds light hitting the ground. I know euro weights r different but watch the video again and tell me that is bouncing like 5 bills


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2013)

So only girls can compete, under 200lb rule?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Nice post... However that wasn't 500.. That shit sounds light hitting the ground. I know euro weights r different but watch the video again and tell me that is bouncing like 5 bills



It doesn't seem right to me either. He has great leverages for pulling, but still. He barely looked like he was straining. I can rip 500 off the floor but my face is read from holding my air alone. Hell my face turns red at 225.

The math on the plates is:
4 reds = 200lbs
4 Blues = 176lbs
2 Yellow = 66
Bar is either 45 or might be 55.  487-497 total pounds depending on the bar.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 30, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Nice post... However that wasn't 500.. That shit sounds light hitting the ground. I know euro weights r different but watch the video again and tell me that is bouncing like 5 bills



That is the first thing I thought after his 1st rep, no way that is 500. When I drop 5 bills it sounds like the building is comin down. The dude wasn't red faced or straining either. Weird.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2013)

Fake like POB's tits!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Fake like POB's tits!



**** you I earned those thru years of test injections and no Ai ever. No silicone here brother


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 30, 2013)

****, I could have done this! I was like 195 when I pulled 505x2

Stupid back had to break!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 30, 2013)

The vid of that fitness model chick squating 5 plates with ease is as real as this. His breathing, his GRIP. Just seems unlikely.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's an update.  I freaking knew it was to good to be true . ****er cheated those are dummy plates apparently . here's the judge calling him out if you want a full explanation. My bad I will try better to vet my videos before believing internet bs in the future  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoguEC_ZvNY


----------



## Dtownry (Oct 30, 2013)

So here is the question fellas.  Who here is going to compete in this?  I am a little too heavy.  Do we have any good contenders?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 30, 2013)

So that guy is a scammer? Maybe he's related to Uncle Z.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 30, 2013)

@ 196 right now I can get 495 3-4 times. Not gonna win any awards but for me I felt great about it!


----------



## regular (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm disqualified. I'm well over 200 lbs.


----------



## ZLade32 (Nov 13, 2013)

That weight is right.   Kelo plates run at 50k (green), 25k (red), 20k (blue), 15k (yellow), anything under is usually just black.  Add them all up + bar it's 507.82


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 28, 2013)

heres the winners of the challange. Some beast's in any weight class but under 200 is really impressive for 500lbs 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOg5GLjG2X0


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2013)

That's some impressive lifting...  #5 didn't lock out a single rep and #4 was pulling off like 3 or 4 inch blocks though. They shouldn't have counted.  Still impressive lifting though.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 28, 2013)

They guy that was second looked good for the 20


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

Bored, so I am bringing this one back from the dead.  

A rep contest is a measurement of how much work one can do. Work is force applied multiplied by mass displacement.  Power is work divided by time.  It may seem like a reasonable comparison, but its like those knuckle heads that say "I lift over 250,000lbs per week,"  Its meaningless from a power standpoint. 

You are more powerful if you do more work in less time.  

The guy that deaded off the mats (doesn't count for many reasons) lifted ~227kg @ an average of ~1m/s  = 227 N of force.  He moved it ~.5 m x12 reps= 1362 J of work. It took him 70 seconds to do it=  19.5 W of power.

You dead 800lbs= ~364kg @~1m/s=364N (.5m)=182 J of work.  You did it in a single rep lasting ~2 seconds= 91 W of power.  

You were ~4.66 times more powerful than the Rep-o-nator.  



Plus keeping real competition out by limiting the weight class...cheese dick thing to do.  Not that I would have participated in some youtube contest, but I still want to complain about it.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

I really need to work on my deads I guess.. I'm just over 200 and I'm not sure I can do over 500..lol just started doing deads last yr..


----------

